# Crazy Acres 1st Mithra kids updated pics and new kid



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I got a surprise tonight when I went out to bottlefeed some kids in the shed, I could hear baby cries coming from the barn, so I run right over and 
Snowflake had kidded triplets 2 were cleaned off and one still in the sac (
She was a dark red with dark moonspots  
But she does still have 2 healthy kids one pretty gold buck with moonspots and one cream and white doe , I don't think she has moonspots though, but thats ok she is the cuttest little thing, much smaller than her brother.
I wasn't expecting babies till this Sunday or after but I guess Snowflake had a different Idea, and going by ligaments its looks like we might have more before the weekend... :leap: I'm expecting about 8 to kid within the next week or so... :roll: 
I'm going back down in a bit with the camera, and will take some pictures for you all. I'm so excited... :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go, our 1st Old Mountain Farm Mithra kids*

Congrats!!! i am so sorry that you lost the third one though :-(


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Here we go, our 1st Old Mountain Farm Mithra kids*

That's wonderful!

Oddly, I almost 99% bought Mithra's sire Dan Seur about a year ago. Can't wait to see Mithra's babies! Congrat's


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Here we go, our 1st Old Mountain Farm Mithra kids*

Wow, 8 in a week, you are going to be one busy goatie midwife! Congrats on the kids! Can't wait to see pics.

Sorry about the loss of the doeling. :hug: But... the little angel will be looking down on her brother and sister and keeping a watchful eye on them from now on.

PS -- I also almost bought Dan Seur...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Here we go, our 1st Old Mountain Farm Mithra kids*

Congrats on the unexpected babies! Can't wait to see them :wink:

Sorry you lost one :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Here we go, our 1st Old Mountain Farm Mithra kids*

Congrats on the little ones.... :greengrin:

So sorry for your loss...  :hug:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well , I had a great reply typed but the pc messed up and lost it and I'm to tired to rewrite it, so here are the kids
Goldenbrook Farm MR Snowflake and Old Mountain Farm Mithra
kidded 3/17/10 2 does/1 buck we lost a doe
Doe kid Crazy Acre MI Blue Pearl
and Pearl next to our new Huge buck kid born tonight 3/24








Pearl and her much bigger brother Gold Moon









And Crazy Acres MI Gold Moon
who may be available as a buck ??









And Crazy Acres MI Red Moose out of Goldenbrook Farm MR Georgia Peach and Old Mountain Farm Mithra








And Moose again, he's so big that its easier for him to lay down to nurse )


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the precious new babies! Sorry you lost one but at least she has two beauties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new addition


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable...a big congrats........... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on all of your cuties!  

sorry you lost a little girl... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!! CONGRATULATIONS on such pretty kids!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats-wow on size difference, always interesting to see. Sorry for the loss. :hug:


----------

